# Compatibilité TV-AppleTV



## boss89b (13 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai une petite question concernant l'Apple TV. 
Je voudrais acquérir ce petit boitier, mais je ne sais pas si ma TV est compatible. C'est un écran plat, certes, mais pas tout jeune...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Voici une photo de l'arrière de ma TV.


Si celle-ci est compatible, j'aurai alors une autre question: 
Je dispose d'une enceinte Airplay. Est-il possible de mettre le son d'un film diffusé via l'Apple TV sur mon enceinte?

Merci beaucoup de votre aide.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h34 ----------

Comme vous le voyez je n'ai pas de port HDMI mais uniquement une prise piritel. Est ce que ça fonctionne quand même?


----------



## Lauange (14 Décembre 2013)

Salut, ta tv n'est pas compatible car je ne vois pas de port hdmi sur ton écran..


----------



## Arlequin (14 Décembre 2013)

en théorie (jamais essayé) c'est possible

ebay (ou autre) avec comme mots clés : hdmi rca converter


----------



## boss89b (14 Décembre 2013)

Je vadrouille sur les forum depuis hier soir.... Ça n.a pas l'air très simple! 
En tout cas merci pour l'info, je vais me pencher dessus, sans trop d'espoir mais je vais regarder. 

Merci


----------



## stefender (25 Décembre 2013)

Salut, il existe un adaptateur qui est équipé d'une prise péritel d'un côté et d'une HDMI de l'autre 
Je crois que c'est la solution pour ton cas.
J'ai un décodeur satellite qui fonctionne comme ça (la péritel est sur le décodeur et la HDMI sur la TV) et ça me sort du 1080 nickel.
Sur la Péritel, le cordon est branché via des RCA rouge/blanc/jaune


----------



## Powerdom (25 Décembre 2013)

Mais ici nous avons d'un coté de l'analogique (péritel) et de l'autre du numérique (HDMI) a mon avis il ne faudra pas qu'un simple cable.


----------



## bolduran (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour

Je ne sais pas si ca va bien fonctionner par contre ... j'ai quand même des doutes et puis quand est il de la protection HDCP tu risque d'y etre confronter a mon avis malgres un boitier convertisseur.
Je le sais j'ai longtemps eu ce probleme avec mon ancienne tv pourtant equipe de HDMI (HDMI anterieur a 1.3 je crois), même sur les video youtube ou en airplay de mon iphone, c'est pour dire si c'est chiant les DRM

Bon courage en tous cas


----------

